# Bacon Bandit!



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*Alright so I know that fluffs are not supposed to eat bacon because of the fats everything else...but my boyfriend tried to be sweet and cook breakfast while I was still asleep early this morning (daylight savings must have triggered his "nice boyfriend" instinct)....lol... :wacko1: 

anyways he made precooked bacon on the george forman and then carried the whole shabang out and sat it on the coffee table (about 3 feet high) in the living room...came to wake me up...and when we got back there was only ONE PIECE LEFT! :smilie_tischkante: 

he doesn't remember how many he made but he says no more than 5 pieces......

Biggles is walking around with ketchup on his beard and he won't let me catch him to clean it off! :smhelp: 


We know he didn't eat anything other than the bacon....because he couldn't reach....
lol I just need to know if he'll be ok?? or if theres anything I can do????



Thanks
Kaela  *


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bacon, sausage, any pork products can trigger pancreatitis. 

Here is some information which will tell you what to watch out for:

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cl...p;articleid=335


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

> Bacon, sausage, any pork products can trigger pancreatitis.
> 
> Here is some information which will tell you what to watch out for:
> 
> http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cl...p;articleid=335[/B]




Thanks for the link Marj!  ....I'll be on the lookout for any symptoms! :smilie_daumenpos: 
'People food' isn't part of his "diet" so hopefully this will pass as an accident and nothing more! :brownbag:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Biggles you naughty boy  
Let's hope he doesn't suffer for his Sunday breakfast feast, I am sure he should be ok, hubby used to sneak bacon to Scooby till I found out, he didn't suffer any ill effect, but for the weight gain I was puzzled by. Once I found out I read him the riot act :smmadder: explained what he was doing, killing Scooby with kindness, that stopped immediately. This was a few years ago by the way.
One thing about the Maltese and any other breed I guess is any opportunity they get they are going to steal a tasty morsel if it's within reach, I sure know Koko would :HistericalSmiley: I have seen him in action, he has a strategy, if he moves his toy cube around and up near a chair he can get up there by using it as a step, and he has done it too, he is smart as a whip :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

> Omg Biggles you naughty boy
> Let's hope he doesn't suffer for his Sunday breakfast feast, I am sure he should be ok, hubby used to sneak bacon to Scooby till I found out, he didn't suffer any ill effect, but for the weight gain I was puzzled by. Once I found out I read him the riot act :smmadder: explained what he was doing, killing Scooby with kindness, that stopped immediately. This was a few years ago by the way.
> One thing about the Maltese and any other breed I guess is any opportunity they get they are going to steal a tasty morsel if it's within reach, I sure know Koko would :HistericalSmiley: I have seen him in action, he has a strategy, if he moves his toy cube around and up near a chair he can get up there by using it as a step, and he has done it too, he is smart as a whip :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



hahaha thanks that makes me feel better :smheat: :HistericalSmiley: 
and I agree that they are intelligent little white fluffs....biggles managed to get the bacon by pushing the handle of HIS grooming brush with his nose and making that bump the plate towards the edge of the table! ...haha i love that he's smart..but geeeeez! 
good to know Koko is doing well regardless of your husbands kindness hahaha!
the only issues we've had since the "Accident" :brownbag: :blush: ...was at training class he didn't really want to do anything because he wasn't as excited about his treats..seeing as he just had his own little feast :biggrin:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:smrofl: What you can do ? laugh about it. And next time make sure the breakfeast is higher up. He will be fine. Maybe a little diarrhea because he is not used to this food, but that's all.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> *Alright so I know that fluffs are not supposed to eat bacon because of the fats everything else...but my boyfriend tried to be sweet and cook breakfast while I was still asleep early this morning (daylight savings must have triggered his "nice boyfriend" instinct)....lol... :wacko1:
> 
> anyways he made precooked bacon on the george forman and then carried the whole shabang out and sat it on the coffee table (about 3 feet high) in the living room...came to wake me up...and when we got back there was only ONE PIECE LEFT! :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> ...


Thats was nice of him to save you guys one piece! :HistericalSmiley:


----------

